# Need chute



## dancing chicken (Mar 7, 2013)

I need a dust chute for a Delta Unisaw 36-812 Any suggestions?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*maybe you will find a factory original*

If not I'd make one out of wood or have it made in metal at a sheet metal/heating and cooling shop. It's just a ramp to the bottom port right?


----------



## dancing chicken (Mar 7, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> If not I'd make one out of wood or have it made in metal at a sheet metal/heating and cooling shop. It's just a ramp to the bottom port right?


Factory model no longer available


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

here's what i did. pulled almost all the debris from the cabinet.


----------



## dancing chicken (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks ---- looks ime a good solution, I'll have to do something similar..


----------



## dancing chicken (Mar 7, 2013)

*Got it done`*

Built one similar and I think it will work fine.. Thanks for all the hlep


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

how about a pic or two of your application?


----------



## dancing chicken (Mar 7, 2013)

*this worked*

This was my solution.. and it works OK


----------

